# How far will the battery take me on and ICE Adventure



## Wallys Adventure (13 May 2022)

After a great deal of research I bought an ICE Adventure and am very happy with it. I haven't done any long rides to see what the limits so was wondering. It has three levels of boost. How far can I expect on flat, level terrain at each level.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 May 2022)

Do you mean one of these ? ie a trike with e-assist?
I know nothing about trikes/recumbents but did a lot of research into e-bikes before I ended up not getting one.

It will depend on a host of factors, even on flat level terrain. Specifically the model of trike, which e-assist system, the size of the battery, the age/condition of the battery, the all-up weight, the wind speed, how much you contribute by pedalling, the temperature, the surface you're running on, the overall condition of the trike etc etc etc such that there will only ever be estimates which may be more, or less, accurate. 
Look at what the manufacturers suggest is the range then adjust it appropriately.

I think it might be better for you to post this in the e-bike section and/or the recumbent section.


----------



## ericmark (13 May 2022)

My wife and I both have e-bikes and both very different. Mine works on speed, and if I slow down I get assistance, and wife's works on effort, with a motor in the crank, when she was riding with me Dolgellau to Barmouth on a disused railway track we did the return trip around 20 miles with loads of battery to spare, could have likely done it a second time.

But Llanfair Caereinion to Welshpool 16 miles return, I have used over half of the battery. 

I took wife's bike from Shotton to Mold to Chester, and the first part Shotton to Mold the battery was hit hard going up the hills, but to Chester and I hardly used any battery. 

16 MPH is achievable on a good bike without electric assistance on the flat, and once you hit 16 MPH the motor has to stop helping you, however the Shotton to Chester run along side the Dee it depends on the state of the tide, as wind seems to blow up/down the estuary with the tides. So at 8 MPH you can be near enough total electric power, you need to turn your legs, but very little effort. And even on the flat battery can be hard hit.

Up to 20 miles however you would be unlucky to run out of battery, but you could make the battery last 70 miles on some routes. And the trike has less wind resistance than standard bike and a larger battery, weight is hard as I weigh 22 stone so my range on hills less than wife who is far lighter, not just weight of bike.


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2022)

ericmark said:


> Dolgellau to Barmouth on a disused railway track we did the return trip around 20 miles with loads of battery to spare, could have likely done it a second time.


Sorry completely of topic, but we went on holiday with our Grandchildren & took our bikes, I was going to do this with my grand son, but it was the week of storm Eunice & it didn't stop raining all week, I want to go back & ride it.


----------



## ericmark (13 May 2022)

The problem is parking, Dolgellau has a time limit, so need to park along the route, and the car parks are small, so often full by time we get there. Wonder if reverse may be better and Park in Fairbourne? There are not that many access points, Penmaenpool was always my favourite, but so limited how many cars can park there. 

Last time the bikes came back grey, with all the dust, and the bridge always seems to have sand on the path, and loads of people walking, not really good for a trike, and at Barmouth you need to cross the main road where it is narrow, as you come off the bridge, so Fairbourne to Dolgellau may be better, then use ferry to get to Barmouth.


----------



## savannah3107 (17 May 2022)

Riding with my Mum at the weekend with her on her ICE Adventure trike we covered 13 miles with only about 300ft of climbing and using high assist mode her battery was still showing 5 bars at the end. I’d guess it was about to tick over to 4 bars out of 5. So on that sort of terrain she could expect to get 50 miles and still have a buffer. But whilst in theory the Shimano motor will assist to 15.5mph in practise for Mum on the flat it’s more like 9mph. I think that’s because the Shimano system multiplies what you put in and for Mum that’s not much. That lower speed is fine for her and it only drops to 7mph on the hills and most importantly it keeps pace with her eyesight!

I think it’s something you need to test on your own routes at your own pace to get a handle on what it will do for you.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2022)

When looking at the price of your trike. I am suprised you did not know every little fact before you handed your money over. I am looking at buying an electric Koga World Traveller as I also have the non electric version. I am using researching as an excuse not to lower my hand into my pocket to get my wallet


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> When looking at the price of your trike. I am suprised you did not know every little fact before you handed your money over. I am looking at buying an electric Koga World Traveller as I also have the non electric version. I am using researching as an excuse not to lower my hand into my pocket to get my wallet



People buy things differently


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

They do around 75 miles here or so.
Just make sure you run the battery completely flat a few times before charging as this will help with the distance you get.


----------



## ericmark (28 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Just make sure you run the battery completely flat a few times before charging as this will help with the distance you get.


Are you sure that is good advice? In the main the battery management will not allow one to over discharge the battery, quite annoying with computers as they get older, when it says 10% left then switches off, but not sure with e-bikes if there is a switch of some kind to stop over discharge?

With lead acid you could get away with reverse charging a cell which had sightly less capacity to rest, but not with the modern battery, although you can buy cells, can't really change a cell, all cells need changing together, as of yet never run my battery until bike stops, for one thing last bit getting home is steepest bit, so want power at end of trip. But even if I could cycle home, not sure fully discharging is a good thing?


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Jun 2022)

Lithium cells have best longevity when kept in the 20-90% charge range, don't let battery get too cold. Store half charged battery indoors over winter if not riding. Once a month check charge or charge if voltage is dropping. 

That said my E-bike batteries have upto press held their charge all winter sat on a shelf indoors.


----------



## ericmark (3 Jun 2022)

Last weekend for the first time I actually ran out of battery, I have two battery meters, on the left on handle bars with the speedo there is a bar graph, with 5 segments, and on right with the key switch there are three LED lights, why it has two not a clue, but it seems the LED lights are the important one on the right, as soon as last light goes out, assistance stops. 

I have a 48 volt 12 Ah battery, and was cycling Shrewsbury to Welshpool using google maps, with a few wrong turns, so did around 22 miles before it switched off, I then did around 2 miles without assistance, when it then allowed me to re-engage the electric assistance so did so only at number 2 of 5, and it did a further 2 miles before I arrived at the pub I had arranged to meet wife at and put bike in the car boot.

The route had some steep hills, so I had used the electric a lot, I am sure had I used the main road, it would not have run out, but then I would have likely tried to do last 8 miles home up golfa bank and still run out before getting home.

I could carry my battery charger, and I am sure I could recharge it in the pub, but on charge there is simply a green/red LED that turns to green once charged, unlike my wife's bike which has LED's on the battery pack to show state of charge, I did monitor charge once 





but it was not completely flat, but seems likely needs at least 3 hours to fully charge, but 2 hours would give a good amount. So stopping for a meal would give it a good chance to re-charge.

I had expected the motor to slowly give less and less assistance, but that was not the case, there was a switch off point. I know with my wife's bike (Bosch mid motor) it is claimed to switch off traction but still allow one to use lights. Did not try light on my bike, but lights don't work until on button pressed on left, and the on button would not engage once battery was discharged, so assume both light and horn would also stop working?


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Jun 2022)

I'm doing a 64 mile trip today. Quite hilly in places. My bike has a range circa 50 miles. I will charge for the several hours I'm at the event to ride back later in the evening


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Jun 2022)

65 miles round trip, far hillier than expected from route profile. There was a block headwind going out so speed was a lot lower. Glorious ride coming back, huge tailwind. The hills really ate into the battery life, so arrived with only 7% both ways. Not a problem as battery immediately went on charge.


----------



## ericmark (4 Jun 2022)

Interesting, how do you know 7%? My display 


is rather lacking at saying how much left. On the right hand side I have a key and three LED lights, all three full battery and when last one goes off, the drive is disconnected, the two battery level indicators do give a bit of a warning as to when it will run out, but from one LED to no power there is really nothing to show how much left, the bar graph shown above seems to go up/down depending on how hard motor is working, so may show three bars going up hill and all 5 going down, right hand three LED is all three around 70/100%, two around 40/70% and one zero/40% so not that helpful.


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Jun 2022)

ericmark said:


> Interesting, how do you know 7%? My display



I can set my display to have voltage, percentage left and I think percentage used Also range from battery level, I tend not to use this.


----------



## FishFright (4 Jun 2022)

Wallys Adventure said:


> After a great deal of research I bought an ICE Adventure and am very happy with it. I haven't done any long rides to see what the limits so was wondering. It has three levels of boost. How far can I expect on flat, level terrain at each level.



If you do Facebook this group has quite a few members with the electric assist.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/124878678149976/


----------



## ericmark (4 Jun 2022)

Clever, my laptop shows battery left as most laptops do, it actually measures the power used, not simply voltage, my car uses just voltage, my wife's car measures in/out as to most with stop start functions. Be it Nickel, lithium or lead the voltage is not a good indication of state of charge, so to show % it needs some form of measuring usage, not simple voltage.

My bike does not say even how much is being used, each of the 5 levels of assistance seems to be linked to the speed at which assistance switches off, so unless very steep hills, at level 2 I am doing around 12 MPH some power from legs and some from battery, but hard to tell how much assistance I am getting, so also hard to know how much battery is being used.

My wife's e-bike with Bosch mid motor and battery, is very different, it has Eco, Normal, and Boost, plus walk assist, and the three levels seem to be how much power is being used, all three levels work throughout the 0 - 16 MPH range, with walk assist stopping at 4 MPH.

It is far better on the hills, but also cost a lot more, and does not fold, and I wanted a bike which could be locked up inside the car secure no worried over some one stealing it, and ability to be rescued by anyone, even if not bike rack. Does not quite do that, will not fit in the Jag, although have a tow ball for that so can use bike rack, but does fit in Jazz, and Sorento. Wife would never let me put it in her Jag even if it would fit.

The train I have carried it on, but needs to be left on the veranda outside, with Pickering carriages, will go inside with the wheel chair adapted carriage, but so will a standard bike. Never tried carrying on a bus or standard gauge train. Looking at bike racks on the buses think I would need more mussels to lift it that high, and they don't like bikes in personal part of bus as it could cause injury in the case of an accident. So need a big bag so not obvious it is a bike.


----------

